# New Truck and Plow



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought the truck about a month ago. 2007 Chevy 3500. Bought it down in Florida, very clean. Getting the plow put on the truck Friday. They already had it built so I snapped a picture. I'm pretty excited. Looking forward to the season!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

nice truck. looks clean. most of the srw chevy pickups i see are 2500's. i rarely see a 3500 srw. not sure why that is?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

There isn't much difference between and 2500HD and a 3500. Extra leaf spring, bigger tires, and higher GVW. The truck itself is great though. Lot's of power. Can't wait to start moving some snow with it!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely undercoat that truck to keep it that clean. Nice rig!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking truck and plow. You got to love southern trucks.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice truck !


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. That is sharp looking. Good Luck


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

did i see this black beauty on 82 today?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, most likely. I was grabbing a bite to eat for the Browns game. Had it parked right by the street. I snapped this picture right before I went up there. Sorry for the dark picture, but I didn't feel like standing out in the rain. What part of town are you from?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cmplt Grnd Pros;1507059 said:


> Yep, most likely. I was grabbing a bite to eat for the Browns game. Had it parked right by the street. I snapped this picture right before I went up there. Sorry for the dark picture, but I didn't feel like standing out in the rain. What part of town are you from?


ya that was it i saw it in the paninis/old paninis parking lot. it looks really nice i have the same truck except mines missing a couple lug nuts and 1.2 liters:laughing:. im from independence but im in ur arear pretty often. like clockwork every thursday getting wings at seasoned grill


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck, looks clean


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice setup! Good luck with it!


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Seasons, I haven't been up there in a while. I will have to keep an eye out for your truck. 
Let me know if you run into a pinch this year. I have pretty light route so far. Trying to add a few residentials in the area. Talk to you soon!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

will do! same to you i dont got much either just some drives


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Nice setup and hope you have many great years with it. I know its personal taste the only thing that bugs me about that style trucks is the mirrors. The way they look and angle up just seems cheap or kind of a bad aftermarket product.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree, I'm not too crazy about them either. To be honest, I can never seem to get them to angle properly either. They are almost too big. That's what really ticks me off.
My days of "pimpin" my truck are over though. If it doesn't have a direct effect on profit I'm not going purchase it. The mirrors will just have to do. The only styling this truck is going to get is a nice wax every once and a while and keeping it clean. Especially once I get it lettered up.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I was hoping you didn't't think I was a jerk about the mirrors LOL. I hate when they mess with a good thing and over complicate something like a mirror. I have had 3 two door S10 blazers i plow with great for residential driveways. 1996 250K miles rod knock done, 1999 200k still going , 2003 110K still going. All three never had a power window failure. 2008 Ford Expedition driver window dead at 40k pass dead at 60K, motors and electronics fine but the mechanical cable system rusts and binds up $300 a piece in parts for me to fix. I understand glitches with new technologies in their first few years but come on You can't make a power window last ??? Not bashing any brands have them all but good mirrors windows and stuff should be easy to make functional and reliable. Again many trouble free miles for you and your new ride and great season !!


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully get to use this bad boy today! Spent last night getting ready. Plow hooked up, sand loaded in, strobe/light check, tires check, batteries check. Lets Do It!!!!


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a nice truck there!! rare too i never see any 3500 rclb setups around me


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice, I like the black and red!


----------



## greyst1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cmplt Grnd Pros;1505222 said:


> Bought the truck about a month ago. 2007 Chevy 3500. Bought it down in Florida, very clean. Getting the plow put on the truck Friday. They already had it built so I snapped a picture. I'm pretty excited. Looking forward to the season!


Is this plow hanging in this pic? Not a fan of JTI, very arrogant and like most dealers, lazy. How was your experience there?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Some pictures from the latest storm we did on Saturday morning. Only about 2 inches. Picture of a parking lot we do, and some of a set of condominiums.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

6 liter or big ugly pig?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

greyst1;1544302 said:


> Is this plow hanging in this pic? Not a fan of JTI, very arrogant and like most dealers, lazy. How was your experience there?


The guy who installed my plow, Shaun, was awesome. He alone sold me on the plow. They also stayed open after hours on a Saturday for me to pick up the plow and took about 20 minutes of their time to show me how to use it. They are also very convenient because they are 15 min from home, and 3 minutes from our shop. Overall, I was pretty happy with my experience.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

randomb0b123;1551703 said:


> 6 liter or big ugly pig?


6.0. Plenty of power.

Did you sell your chevy?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cmplt Grnd Pros;1551708 said:


> 6.0. Plenty of power.
> 
> Did you sell your chevy?


yes i agree. friend has a 6 liter suburban and it towed my truck/trailer 7-8k lbs no problem for it powerwise. suspension however............not so much. 8.1s are great but if you dont need it theres no point to buying gas 8 times a week yes i sold the chevy took way longer than i expected


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Heard we were getting a big storm. Went and got the plow set up, snapped this picture, then watched and waited.....and waited.....and waited.....

To the weatherman's defense, lake effect snow is very hard to predict. The town about 15 minutes away from us got about 12" of snow.

I was able to get most of my webpage done though. The structure is set up. I'm working on the SEO now so some of the keywords may change. Check it out and let me know what you guys think.

www.completegroundpros.com


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice truck and plow! I have a 9.2 VXT poly as well and think it's awesome to push snow with. How do you like the snow flap? Does it bind a little in the scoop position?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Site looks nice what software did you use for the build?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

im in the process of buying a house in ur town!


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

scott3430;1574533 said:


> Nice truck and plow! I have a 9.2 VXT poly as well and think it's awesome to push snow with. How do you like the snow flap? Does it bind a little in the scoop position?


The plow has been great so far. I haven't noticed the flap binding. I haven't really paid much attention though, I'm still getting use to the controls. The hardest thing to learn is that there isn't much of a trip (ouch).


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

JRSlawn;1574572 said:


> Site looks nice what software did you use for the build?


I used 1and1.com. I've built a couple websites using them and I think they are super easy. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

randomb0b123;1574860 said:


> im in the process of buying a house in ur town!


Nice, where about?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

behind giant eagle off 82


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

I threw these bad boys on last night. What a huge difference. I can actually see behind me now. I can't wait to try them out plowing. (the mirrors)


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

I also bought a set for my truck! Great addition. You will love them when plowing no more head turning!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dont hit any light poles


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

^^rhodes scholar comment right there. good move on the mirrors theyre so much better than the ones you had i couldnt stand using those skinny ones


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

And you said you weren't gonna change the mirrors...I'm surprised I haven't cracked yet and bought 4 sets!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Now add a back rack and some led back-up lights, and you will be all set.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1587612 said:


> And you said you weren't gonna change the mirrors...I'm surprised I haven't cracked yet and bought 4 sets!


I know! I had to though. I didn't mind the look so much, I just could not see anything.



THEGOLDPRO;1587622 said:


> Now add a back rack and some led back-up lights, and you will be all set.


I love the back racks. I plan on throwing a dump bed in this truck in the future though. Once I can get established with more of a personal truck I definately will have one on there.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

you thinking about getting a dump insert?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

on tight roads with cars coming the other direction, beware of telephone poles. I hit one with my mirror at about 50mph. Needless to say all it did was crack the bottom glass and fold in the mirror.


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

randomb0b123;1591387 said:


> you thinking about getting a dump insert?


Eventually. I don't need one now, but when the time is right, I will most likely get one.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

That one dark pic with the garage door closed looks awesome...


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Just picked up this trailer over the weekend. Also, some pictures after one of the last storms. I couldn't believe how much salt was on the truck. I snapped these before I gave it a bath.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice and dirty this time...


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks great! i put a set of those mirrors on my truck and i think they are great for plowing


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

*2013-2014 Update*

Haven't posted in a while. Couple of updates. I was offered a hell of a job in the asphalt paving industry, a job I couldn't pass up. So I decided to axe the idea of running a full time landscaping company (hence the new truck). One of the perks of the new job, since we are slow in the off season, was I have the freedom to run my snow plowing business as much as I want. It was a great season, more then doubled my sales, and most importantly, tripled my profit.

The truck: I got a great deal on this truck. I bought it in April '13. It is a 2007 and only had 12k miles on it when I bought it! With the plans of axing the landscaping, I wanted to get back into a truck with a back seat. This literally fell right into my lap and the deal was awesome. With my down payment and equity in the chevy, I only raised my payment $25 a month. The best part was it came with a western plow, which I sold for $3500. Used $1000 of that to equip the dodge with the boss set up and put $2500 back into the bank. Here are some pictures of this season and some misc.

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Some random towing pics and the day I brought it home.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is my new truck and plow


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

not trying to start an argument but what did you like more the chevy or dodge?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

Pit Crew;1799689 said:


> Here is my new truck and plow


Nice ride. I like the stainless steel. What part of ohio?


----------



## Cmplt Grnd Pros (Oct 10, 2012)

ScubaSteve728;1799703 said:


> not trying to start an argument but what did you like more the chevy or dodge?


You could ask 100 people this question and get 100 different answers with 100 different reasons haha.

This is just my personal opinion. The Dodge fits my personal needs better, so I like it better. Back seat, more stylish, more fun to drive. I did twice as much plowing with the Dodge this year, with 0 Problems. I did have to repair a bearing and U joint on the Chevy last year. Could be age, miles, who knows, just throwing that out there. The chevy however did seem to handle the plow better. Could be because it was a 3500, who knows.

My next work truck will probably be a Chevy or Ford for 1 reason. If I am trying to build a fleet, I like everything to be uniform. There are way more chevy and fords out there then Dodges. especially when looking for a dump truck. If I ever buy a personal truck that I will not use for work, it will absolutely be a Dodge.

Hope that answers your question? It should at least start a nice debate.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Cmplt Grnd Pros;1799743 said:


> Nice ride. I like the stainless steel. What part of ohio?


North east ohio, Trumbull county.20 min NE of youngstown.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Some pin striping I added


----------

